# white priveledge



## heckler7 (Jan 9, 2016)

so this is the new term term going around. seems PC to try and poke at white folk. I find it kind of humorous in a way, I dont feel like I'm luckier to be white but I dont dislike being white. But it feels like jealousy to me when I hear it. As in when I see a person that makes more money and has a nice home I say " it must be nice", that kinda how white privilege sounds when I hear it come out of a persons mouth. Oh you dont commit crimes so therefore you dont have to worry about police arresting you or possibly being shot resisting arrest, "must be nice". Oh you paid your own way thru college and got a good job, "it must be nice". Oh you used your VA benefits to buy a nice house " it must be nice"    just saying, take off you fucking air jordans and put on some fucking steal toe boots and quit your fucking bitching


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 9, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> so this is the new term term going around. seems PC to try and poke at white folk. I find it kind of humorous in a way, I dont feel like I'm luckier to be white but I dont dislike being white. But it feels like jealousy to me when I hear it. As in when I see a person that makes more money and has a nice home I say " it must be nice", that kinda how white privilege sounds when I hear it come out of a persons mouth. Oh you dont commit crimes so therefore you dont have to worry about police arresting you or possibly being shot resisting arrest, "must be nice". Oh you paid your own way thru college  and got a good job, "it must be nice". Oh you used your VA benefits to buy a nice house " it must be nice"    just saying, take off you fucking air jordans and put on some fucking steal toe boots and quit your fucking bitching



Word my nig! Mom and dad both dead I never got shit from no one! Fuck notherfuckers with that low life mentality.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2016)

Suck my white privileged cock!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 10, 2016)

just like women get to do push up on their knees while I have to do a full push up, or women get to go around some obstacles in basic training.
my white privilege, trying to figure out what it is that gave me an advantage, I joined the military and while I was in stationed in Korea I worked 12 hour days in the freezing ass snow and walked home everyday. and spent saturday and sunday working on a college degree, I studied everyday and got my license to work on planes. I used my VA benefits to buy a home. Are blacks and minorities saying they cant do the same? Why they dont have the same dedication and work ethic? If I apply for a public job and score lets say and 85 on a test and its the lowest score out of all the white men, but a black man or woman scores a 45 they will bump me and get the job, is that cause they arent capable of enough intelligence to score as high on a test as a white man. is it white privilege that I'm in a more intelligent race, is that what white privilege is minorities dont have the same capability to learn and retain the same information that I can? just saying


----------



## charley (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## the_predator (Jan 11, 2016)

Don't know if I ever told you before, but thank you for your service Heckler


----------



## Watson (Jan 13, 2016)

Azza is white, he has.....

a busted arse rust box station wagon car
a fat ugly wife with no visable kness, ankles or waist
has been to prison for welfare fraud and kiddy fiddling
no job
no muscle even though he claims to have 20 years gym experience
lives in the asshole of Australia (Toowoomba)
rents his house at 44yrs old cause he has no job to buy one
still cant get captn to buy that book on anabolics
invents medical problems to stay on welfare

and you think its easy being white? there are homeless black people who have a better life!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 13, 2016)

azza is an albino abo


----------



## Anabolik2k (Jan 13, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> so this is the new term term going around. seems PC to try and poke at white folk. I find it kind of humorous in a way, I dont feel like I'm luckier to be white but I dont dislike being white. But it feels like jealousy to me when I hear it. As in when I see a person that makes more money and has a nice home I say " it must be nice", that kinda how white privilege sounds when I hear it come out of a persons mouth. Oh you dont commit crimes so therefore you dont have to worry about police arresting you or possibly being shot resisting arrest, "must be nice". Oh you paid your own way thru college and got a good job, "it must be nice". Oh you used your VA benefits to buy a nice house " it must be nice"    just saying, take off you fucking air jordans and put on some fucking steal toe boots and quit your fucking bitching



Pure gold ^^

Lots of Dindu's known as "good boys" getting killed by Cops. Maybe if they were out working, and not committing a crime, they wouldn't get shot?? Hmmmm...


----------



## BBuff (Jan 14, 2016)

The problem is that society is looking at averages.  On average, blacks and hispanics are more disadvantaged than whites.  However averages don't mean shit and everything comes down to the individual.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 14, 2016)

BBuff said:


> The problem is that society is looking at averages.  On average, blacks and hispanics are more disadvantaged than whites.  However averages don't mean shit and everything comes down to the individual.


if your dirt poor from mexico, isnt that mexicos fault for not giving you a helping hand. Altho my father in law move to southern california, taught himself english and worked his ass off as a car mechanic to buy a house and raise 5 daughters and put them all thru college. I dont see black people who are raised here and get 12 years of free education and are eligible for college scholarships even take the time to learn to speak english correctly let alone pay child support


----------



## first blood (Jan 14, 2016)

Its not race, its class. Rich people of all races like it when lower class people of all races bicker and fight over race. That's cause the last thing rich people want is for poor white people and poor black people to realize they have more in common with each other than they don't. Rich people use their wealth to influence the govt and to pay for good lawyers and accountants who will use every tax loophole they have to help hide their wealth so they pay less taxes. The politicians owe the wealthy for their jobs cause it was wealth that got em elected, so the politician takes office and finds all kinds of neat ways to give tax breaks to the rich. And why not....politicians are rich too! Why would they write laws to hurt themselves ??
I know many blacks and Hispanics that are military and do very well with education and more. I know some down and dirty white trash scumbags that had it all growing up as kids and they went the other way...... Its all individual based.

Sent from my DX758Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jan 14, 2016)

first blood said:


> Its not race, its class. Rich people of all races like it when lower class people of all races bicker and fight over race. That's cause the last thing rich people want is for poor white people and poor black people to realize they have more in common with each other than they don't. Rich people use their wealth to influence the govt and to pay for good lawyers and accountants who will use every tax loophole they have to help hide their wealth so they pay less taxes. The politicians owe the wealthy for their jobs cause it was wealth that got em elected, so the politician takes office and finds all kinds of neat ways to give tax breaks to the rich. And why not....politicians are rich too! Why would they write laws to hurt themselves ??
> I know many blacks and Hispanics that are military and do very well with education and more. I know some down and dirty white trash scumbags that had it all growing up as kids and they went the other way...... Its all individual based.
> 
> Sent from my DX758Pro using Tapatalk




.....a class war it is...   I agree with the statement you made; [Its not race, its class. Rich people of all races like it when lower class people of all races bicker and fight over race]....    it does seem that the 'rich helps the rich'...   the poor are so lost...     I've been lucky in life, i'm always near broke[near broke but never broke],  I own my house , 2 cars, my health..  I really do have a lot to be grateful about ...


----------



## first blood (Jan 14, 2016)

And if we study history and remember that history repeats itself some evidence of what I wrote can be seen in the south during the slavery era. Everyone communicated via letters and historians have many of these letters. The rich slave owners continually worried about rebellion. Not just rebellion by black slaves but by poor whites too! So they did e erything they could. To keep em separated. They feared if they mixed then they would join together , racism and
Segregation worked well. Its crowed control 101 divide and conquer

Sent from my DX758Pro using Tapatalk


----------

